
Revisr – Git Management for WordPress - charlieirish
https://revisr.io/
======
ghubbard
How does it compare to versionpress?

Here's what versionpress thought in january:
[http://blog.versionpress.net/2015/01/versionpress-vs-
revisr/](http://blog.versionpress.net/2015/01/versionpress-vs-revisr/)

Has there been any change since then?

